# EARLY SEASON SET



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Aug 15th is the opener


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Great....... on a Saturday.... everyone will be out........ oke:

I like the mid week openings............ :beer:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

15 birds again I see. Have not shot a limit yet but I'm sure it's a matter of time with all the birds around


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I am very surprised to see the 15 bird limit. After putting on around 12,000 miles for work in ND alone, covering every border and not seeing many young ones.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

O there around 8) I'm ready to put some geese on the ground! Can't wait!!!! :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

I havent seen as many as I anticipated and I put on alot of ND miles for work. schedule some plant audits in ND soon to get some scouting time in.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Last year I hardly saw a bird until the fields started to come off then the birds appeared out of nowhere. This year has been the same.

Last year I could have shot a limit on at least 1/2 of my hunts. Once I shoot a full limit I usually back off to about 7-8 birds per hunt. If it's like that this year the bow is coming in the blind...........


----------



## coryb (Jul 3, 2015)

I just moved back to Fargo when I was away I picked up a goose hunting habit... I was wondering if anyone around the area would have some pointers where to look or would be able to have an extra guy in the field...feel free to PM me
thank you!


----------

